# Anfägerfragen...



## Ford Prefect (15. August 2002)

Ja, wie aus dem Titel hervorgeht, bin ich ein blutiger Anfänger im weiten Feld des Grafikdesigns...  (  )

Also, nicht zu gereizt reagieren, wenn ihr meinen Fragen lest, bitte! 


Und zwar würde ich gerne wissen, wie man Objekte in andere wie z. B. Text "einlassen" kann. Damit meine ich, dass sie in einer Vertiefung liegen... (Die Suchfunktion konnte mir auch nicht helfen, weil ich beim besten Willen nicht wusste, nach welchen Stichwörtern ich hätte suchen können!)

Ich habe ein paar einfache "Skizzen" entworfen, die das alles etwas verdeutlichen sollten, was ich meine.

Ich habe einen einfachen Text, mit irgendeiner Textur drauf, er wirkt irgendwie etwas "plastisch"...







Und in einer Vertiefung in diesem Text soll ein anderes Objekt liegen, ich habe jetzt dieses einfache hier erstellt:







Hier ist eine Skizze. Wären die Buchstaben/Objekte 2m hoch und 3d und man beschriebe einen 90° Kreis um das in der Mitte stehende Objekt, könnte es vielleicht so aussehen:  ^^






Die Effekte dürfen dabei nicht  verloren gehen! Hier sieht der Text ja etwas metallisch aus... die Struktur soll beibehalten werden.

Ich hoffe jemand hat mich verstanden (bzw. ich habe nicht etwas übertrieben mit den Erklärungen ) und kann mir helfen!! 


   Ford Prefect


PS: Ich weiß, dass die Grafiken ******e aussehen und nicht zu einander passen. Es sollen alles nur einfache Beispiele sein =)

So! Genung geschrieben!! ^^

PPS: Ich weiß, dass fragen die n00bs andauernd, aber welche Version von PS benutzt ihr?? Kauft ihr euch immer wieder eine neue Version, habt ihr die sowieso, weil ihr euch berfulich mit Grafikdesign beschäftigt, oder wisst ihr das nicht, weil ich gerade euer Handbuch verloren habt?


----------



## kasi (15. August 2002)

Schau mal auf 666 Hellfish.
DA gibt es ein Tut mit dem Titel Inlayeffekt.
Danach würde ich auch suchen....

zum PPS:
Ich benutze Version 6.01 und werde mir sicherlich nicht ständig alle erdenklichen Updates draufhauen (6->7). Momentan bin ich zwar am Überlegen, aber im Moment hab ich mich mit meinem "alten" PS ganz gut
bedient, auch wenn ich schon einiges der 7er-Version vermisse ( neue Paintengne, neue Füllmethoden, Mehr tools zum Fotoretuschieren,...)
Doch momentan wäre das eh ungünstig, denn wenn man auf die nächste Version warten kann, und sich 2 Wochen vor Release das Update auf die ältere Version holt, hat man dann ein Recht auf die neue Version und kriegt das Update billiger.....


----------



## Ford Prefect (16. August 2002)

So, ich habe das Tutorial mal ausprobiert, aber leider nützt es mir nicht besonders viel... 

Ich will ja etwas in einen *Text*  "inlayen", also in den bestehenden Text an einer Stelle eine vertiefung einfügen, ohne dass die Texturen "kaputt gehen"... da kommt dann das entsprechende objekt rein... oder so (so könnte ich mir das jedenfalls vorstellen)... naja, die Vorgehensweise ist mir eigentlich relativ egal ^^
hauptsache es funtioniert!!


Könnte man theoretisch auch eine PS 6 version auf eine PS 8 version updaten? (wenn sie denn mal da ist...)


----------



## shiver (16. August 2002)

hallo!

erstell doch einfach das zu "inlayenden" objekt und wende darauf den ebeneneffekt "pillow emboss" an.. ich weiss jetzt nicht wie das auf deutsch heisst, aber die ebeneneffekte "bevel and emboss" könntest du alle mal durchprobieren... heisst auf deutsch bestimmt irgendwas mit abrunden oder so


----------



## shiver (16. August 2002)

hier, schau ma.. meinst du es so?


----------



## Ford Prefect (16. August 2002)

ja, sowas in der art, aber eher einen gegenstand, der über den gesamten text reicht. zB ein rohr in der mitte, das vom 1. bis zum letzten buchstaben geht... =)
ich habs versucht aber es sah nicht doll aus...

ist sowas möglich? auch, wenn ich einen transparenten hintergrund habe?


----------



## shiver (16. August 2002)

tja, musst halt etwas rumprobieren. das mit dem transparenten hg würd ich nicht machen, denn wenn du's als gif savest ist die farbtiefe zu klein, und pngs sind im allgemeinen zu gross fürs web.

mach den hintergrund am besten in der farbe, in der es später sein soll.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. August 2002)

> erstell doch einfach das zu "inlayenden" objekt und wende darauf den ebeneneffekt "pillow emboss" an.. ich weiss jetzt nicht wie das auf deutsch heisst, aber die ebeneneffekte "bevel and emboss" könntest du alle mal durchprobieren... heisst auf deutsch bestimmt irgendwas mit abrunden oder so




Abgeflachte Kante & Relief


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. August 2002)

Schnellversuch (<1 Minute)


----------



## X-trOn (18. August 2002)

Und wenn du beim letzten bild noch die Rohr ebene hinter den TExt gibst und auf der dextebene den Modus veränderst (von nomal auf (ausprobieren was am besten aussieht)) kann man den Text auch gut lesen

Oder du machst ein Rohr das Größer ist al der Text und schreibst den Text "ins" Rohr hinen: Rohrmachen, Text davor, TExt Ebenenfüllmethoden --> Kante und Relieff nach unten

Greatz
X-trOn

PS:Es gibt natürlich auch noch viel kompliziertere Methoden die besser aussehen würden aber die sind halt kompliziert (das war jetzt der absolut sinnlose Satz zum Schluß).


----------



## Ford Prefect (5. September 2002)

So, leider bin ich nicht früher dazu gekommen, es auszuprobieren...

Naja, jedenfalls hats jetzt relativ gut geklappt...  danke

*"PS:Es gibt natürlich auch noch viel kompliziertere Methoden die besser aussehen würden aber die sind halt kompliziert (das war jetzt der absolut sinnlose Satz zum Schluß)."
- X-trOn*


Hmm... könntest du das vielleicht etwas "genauer" (bzw. überhaupt) erklären...? Ob sie kompliziert sind oder nicht ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, so lange ich eine Antwort erhalte, die man halbwegs nachvollziehen kann... 
Ich habs jetzt zwar eigentlich schon, aber Tips, wie ihr das machen würdet bzw. man sowas hmm... grundsätzlich perfekt machen kann, sind natürlich immer willkommen ^^ 


*"Könnte man theoretisch auch eine PS 6 version auf eine PS 8 version updaten? (wenn sie denn mal da ist...)"
- ich*

Kann mir da jemand helfen...?... 


mfG
Ford Prefect


----------



## Avariel (6. September 2002)

Wenn man von V 5.5 auf V 7.0 updaten kann, dann wird man bestimmt auch irgendwann von V 6.0 auf V 8.0 updaten können


----------

